

A Better Browser - JamCult
http://abetterbrowser.org/
A time has come for you to choose A Better Browser. For Security. For Compatibility. For Humanity.
======
mbrubeck
Cute: <!-- Ridiculous and unnecessary use of Spacer.gifs -->

More seriously, the image-based layout with incorrect alt text is incredibly
inaccessible. And users of IE-based voice browsers are one groups who could
really use upgrade guidance.

~~~
ejc
Alt text has been updated to more accurately reflect the images.

